# House passes SCHIP



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

But only mentions the 62 cents per pack federal tax increase on Cigarettes? 
Democrats show their strength as House passes kids' health bill - CNN.com


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Very few news feeds detail the rest of the taxes (other tobacco products).
I believe the final toll on cigars is 52.75% with a 40.26 cent cap per cigar.


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

Another reason to hate KIDS!


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Even "kids" up to 30 y.o.
0 says this is just the first step to socialist heath care.


----------



## N7COF (Dec 29, 2008)

This is all I've found so far on the net - *I don't know how accurate it is!*

Obama's Tobacco Tax SCHIP

I got this flier at my local gas station.

Cigs $6.10 more per carton
Large Cigars $.40 more per Cigar
Little Cigars $.96 more per pack
pipe tobacco $1.71 more per pound
roll your own $23.53 yes 23.53 more per pound
chew $.30 per pound
snuff $.90 per pound


----------

